# I find it ironic



## Madsnooker (Jan 10, 2017)

That OSU only gave up 31 to Watson after giving him the ball on a short field over and over again after 3 and outs over and over again. Gave up less yards as well. I think we can put the best defense ever stuff to rest!!!!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 10, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> That OSU only gave up 31 to Watson after giving him the ball on a short field over and over again after 3 and outs over and over again. Gave up less yards as well. I think we can put the best defense ever stuff to rest!!!!



A BIG12 game ends with a score of 56-52, everyone screams, "They don't play defense!!!!", but an SEC game ends 10-7 and no one bats an eye.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 10, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> That OSU only gave up 31 to Watson after giving him the ball on a short field over and over again after 3 and outs over and over again. Gave up less yards as well.



And they still got beat and watched the NC game on TV.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## Coenen (Jan 10, 2017)

elfiii said:


> And they still got beat and watched the NC game on TV.


THE Overrated State University.


----------



## scooty006 (Jan 10, 2017)

Saban championships at Bama with Kirby:  4 for 4

Saban championships at Bama without Kirby:  0 for 1


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 10, 2017)

scooty006 said:


> Saban championships at Bama with Kirby:  4 for 4
> 
> Saban championships at Bama without Kirby:  0 for 1



Depends on how you look at it......


Mark Richt Championships with FSU: 2

UGA Championships with Mark Richt: 0

Kirby Smart Championships with Bama: 4

UGA Championships with Kirby Smart: 0

Jeremy Pruitt Championships with FSU: 1

Jeremy Pruitt Championships with Bama: 2

Jeremy Pruitt Championships with UGA: 0


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 10, 2017)

elfiii said:


> And they still got beat and watched the NC game on TV.



Yes they did, but point still stands!!!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 10, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> Yes they did, but point still stands!!!



Bama got lucky enough to play them 2nd.


----------



## tcward (Jan 10, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> That OSU only gave up 31 to Watson after giving him the ball on a short field over and over again after 3 and outs over and over again. Gave up less yards as well. I think we can put the best defense ever stuff to rest!!!!



I like the part..."only gave up 31"


----------



## bullgator (Jan 10, 2017)

I find it ironic that Penn St. wasn't good enough to go to the playoffs because they lost to Pitt. Yet Pitt was the only team to beat Clemson....go figure.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 10, 2017)

tcward said:


> I like the part..."only gave up 31"



That made me laugh!!!


----------



## nickel back (Jan 11, 2017)

Coenen said:


> THE Overrated State University.



this^^^




bullgator said:


> I find it ironic that Penn St. wasn't good enough to go to the playoffs because they lost to Pitt. Yet Pitt was the only team to beat Clemson....go figure.



and this, what a zinger....somethings that make you go Hmmmmm


----------



## skeeter24 (Jan 11, 2017)

bullgator said:


> I find it ironic that Penn St. wasn't good enough to go to the playoffs because they lost to Pitt. Yet Pitt was the only team to beat Clemson....go figure.



They also got slaughtered by Michigan


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 11, 2017)

Only team in the entire bowl season to get shut out.


----------



## Coenen (Jan 11, 2017)

Bottom line is that the committee, whether they'll admit it or not is basing the final four on teams that will pull ratings. They'll let in a Washington every now and then, just to be "fair" but when those teams get killed, it gives them an excuse to hold them out in the future. Ohio State gets in because they've got a big name that will pull a big audience.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 11, 2017)

Coenen said:


> Bottom line is that the committee, whether they'll admit it or not is basing the final four on teams that will pull ratings. They'll let in a Washington every now and then, just to be "fair" but when those teams get killed, it gives them an excuse to hold them out in the future. Ohio State gets in because they've got a big name that will pull a big audience.



Exactly.  They pick the 4 teams they want in and then change the criteria to fit their choice.


----------



## fishingtiger (Jan 11, 2017)

Bottom line is the 2 best teams played in the championship and the winner was the best team in the country.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 11, 2017)

fishingtiger said:


> Bottom line is the 2 best teams played in the championship and the winner was the best team in the country.



True.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 11, 2017)

Enjoy it while you can because OSU is not going anywhere!!! And you guys know it!!!

You cant have the best class in the history of the NFL and turn right around and expect to win the NC. What the youngest team in football did, was fantastic, considering.

Clemson wont lose half of what OSU did last year, and lets how how far they make it next year?


----------



## scooty006 (Jan 11, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> Depends on how you look at it......
> 
> 
> Mark Richt Championships with FSU: 2
> ...



For clarification I meant Championship game records.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 11, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> Yes they did, but point still stands!!!



how many bone headed picks did Watson throw vs OSU?
...and Meyer is an Offensive genius???


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 11, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> Enjoy it while you can because OSU is not going anywhere!!! And you guys know it!!!
> 
> You cant have the best class in the history of the NFL and turn right around and expect to win the NC. What the youngest team in football did, was fantastic, considering.
> 
> Clemson wont lose half of what OSU did last year, and lets how how far they make it next year?



as long as OSU plays in the big10 or what ever, they"ll have a shot at the play-offs,...but PennSt is gonna clean your clock for a while to come


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 11, 2017)

RipperIII said:


> but PennSt is gonna clean your clock for a while to come



I will be sure to save this quote!!! It will be useful!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 11, 2017)

RipperIII said:


> as long as OSU plays in the big10 or what ever, they"ll have a shot at the play-offs



You mean just like bama?


----------



## elfiii (Jan 11, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> I will be sure to save this quote!!! It will be useful!!!



"I call that bold talk for a one eyed fat man Cogburn!" - Pepper, (Not so) "Lucky" Ned


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 11, 2017)

elfiii said:


> "I call that bold talk for a one eyed fat man Cogburn!" - Pepper, (Not so) "Lucky" Ned


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 11, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> I will be sure to save this quote!!! It will be useful!!!



please do


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 11, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> You mean just like bama?



no question that the SEC was down this year, in fact this is only the 2nd time in the past 11 seasons where the SEC didn't finish above .500 in the bowl season,...care to report on the BIG's bowl performance?...


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 12, 2017)

RipperIII said:


> no question that the SEC was down this year, in fact this is only the 2nd time in the past 11 seasons where the SEC didn't finish above .500 in the bowl season,...care to report on the BIG's bowl performance?...



Typical Straw man argument!!! I didn't start anything about how conferences did. You made a point about OSU dominating the BIG and I showed you the hypocrisy in your comment! Nothing more nothing less.

Since you mentioned it, the BIG did not do very good in bowls, however, Michigan and Penn St could have just as easily won, as they lost, and if they had, the BIG would have finished .500. I would say the BIG and SEC where both equally disappointing in bowls.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 12, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> Typical Straw man argument!!! I didn't start anything about how conferences did. You made a point about OSU dominating the BIG and I showed you the hypocrisy in your comment! Nothing more nothing less.
> 
> Since you mentioned it, the BIG did not do very good in bowls, however, Michigan and Penn St could have just as easily won, as they lost, and if they had, the BIG would have finished .500. I would say the BIG and SEC where both equally disappointing in bowls.



I think the SEC did finish at .500...but the BIG's record over the last 10 years is abysmal...but I agree disappointing season


----------



## bullgator (Jan 12, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> I would say the BIG and SEC where both equally disappointing in bowls.



SEC 6-7
Big 10 3-7

Equally disappointing? OK, I'll agree because I think we expect more from the SEC. 
The SEC was 2-0 vs Big10 however......just sayin


----------

